# Russo Glassview 3gvr



## mark44667 (Oct 7, 2011)

need to find a manual for this stove or at least how far it needs to be from the wall


----------



## Gear Dog (Dec 21, 2011)

Single wall pipe 36" from combustible surface. I built a wall behind the stove out of wonder board and slate with copper tubing as my spacers. I was able to go back to 9" replacing the single wall with a double wall.


----------

